# Cinergy DT USB XS Diversity Treiber Probleme



## Worf (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Tagen habe ich nun Windows 7 Prof. 64 Bit installiert und möchte nun auch wieder meine DVB-T Karte nutzen.
Doch bereits beim Einstecken, meldet er mir, dass er die Treiber nicht korrekt installieren konnte.
Danach habe ich mir von Terratec die neuesten Treiber runtergeladen, die laut eignen Angaben für Windows 7 geeignet sind, auch für 64 Bit.
Bei der Installation meldet er mir, dass diese Treiber bereits installiert wäre. Ich installiere ihn aber noch einmal, indem automatisch der alte deinstalliert wird. Nun erscheint ein Fenster, dass mir sagt das ich die Karte einmal raus und reinstecken soll. Wenn ich dies tue, erfährt das Programm davon aber nichts und ich kann die Installation nicht abschließen. 
Aus irgendeinem Grund erkennt der die Karte nicht, oder bemerkt nicht, dass ich sie einmal raus und reingesteckt hab.

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich einmal bei meinem Brother MFC 250 C Drucker. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass noch Treiberreste vorhanden sind und ich hab ein Tool zu Entfernung dieser bekommen. Aber das war eigens darauf zugeschnitten, nicht sowas wie DriveCleaner etc.

Hat jemand irgendeine Ahnung was ich machen kann? Zumal ich dem Support nicht mal ne Mail schreiben kann, sondern nur telefonisch.

Gruß Worf


----------

